# Accent Challenge:)



## oOskittlesOo

I stole this from teenage parenting :haha: but thought it'd be fun to do here too!! (WTF is quidditch???) hahaha I look like a complete idiot :dohh: but now Sarah can hear my "accent"!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcBP7_d0kds&sns=em



Your name and bnb name
Where you&#8217;re from and your age

Pronounce the following words:

aunt, roof, route, theater, iron, salmon, caramel, fire, water, new orleans, pecan, both, again, probably, about, alabama, lawyer, coffee, coupon, mayonnaise, pajamas, chocolate, caught, naturally, aluminum, crackerjack, doorknob, envelope, abrasion, charm, elixir, leisure, mannequin, mermaid, pandemonium, phoenix, quidditch, spice, unicorn, whiskey, winter, zest.

&#8226; *What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?

&#8226; *What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?

&#8226; *What do you call gym shoes?

&#8226; *What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?

&#8226; *What is the thing you change the tv channel with?

&#8226; *Be a wizard or a vampire?

&#8226; *Do you know anyone on bnb in real life?

&#8226; *Do you have a phobia? If so, do you know its scientific name?

Which do you say:

&#8226; *Chips or crisps?

&#8226; *Jam or jelly?

&#8226; *Rubbish or trash?

&#8226; *Elevator or lift?

&#8226; *Pants or trousers?*

&#8226; *Taxi or cab?

&#8226; *Mobile or cell phone?

End this video by saying goodbye in a different language.


----------



## xSarahM

WTF is quidditch!?
Are you kidding me!? Pick up a Harry Potter book, Skye!
I'm going to try do this tomorrow :blush:


----------



## x__amour

Skyebo said:


> WTF is quidditch???

From Harryyy Pottahhhh of course! :witch:
Might do one later, we did so many in Teen Parenting. :wacko:

Cute accent, btw! :flower:


----------



## Shanelley

Haha That's so cool but i don't have a video camera to do one.. :( No kiwi accent for u.  Skye ur accent is amazing.!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh- DUH freaking Harry Potter!! I don't read those books or watch those movies so I totally forgot from the first one!! Lol Sarah you have to do one!! I'm so curious now to hear everyones!! 
Hahaha thank you guys :flower: I don't have an accent- all of you do. ;) :haha:


----------



## Catherine896

Very shocked you dont know what quidditch is!! Going to watch this in a min, I love hearing different accents lol.

xx


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> Oh my gosh- DUH freaking Harry Potter!! I don't read those books or watch those movies so I totally forgot from the first one!! Lol Sarah you have to do one!! I'm so curious now to hear everyones!!
> Hahaha thank you guys :flower: I don't have an accent- all of you do. ;) :haha:


Ahh, only thing i have to record on is my phone, and i just tried but it cut me off after 1 minute. I think thats cause it locks after a minute if i dont press a button, so im gunna try again and see if it works. If not, you'll have to get it in two!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh- DUH freaking Harry Potter!! I don't read those books or watch those movies so I totally forgot from the first one!! Lol Sarah you have to do one!! I'm so curious now to hear everyones!!
> Hahaha thank you guys :flower: I don't have an accent- all of you do. ;) :haha:
> 
> 
> Ahh, only thing i have to record on is my phone, and i just tried but it cut me off after 1 minute. I think thats cause it locks after a minute if i dont press a button, so im gunna try again and see if it works. If not, you'll have to get it in two!Click to expand...

Lol even if it's in 2 it's so fun!! :thumbup: and you gotta hear my accent!! :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> Ahh, only thing i have to record on is my phone, and i just tried but it cut me off after 1 minute. I think thats cause it locks after a minute if i dont press a button, so im gunna try again and see if it works. If not, you'll have to get it in two!

Lol even if it's in 2 it's so fun!! :thumbup: and you gotta hear my accent!! :haha:[/QUOTE]


I will!
You say route how i say it, i was shocked! I expected you to say it like Rowt instead of Root.


----------



## xSarahM

Just so you know, i sound like a man with a cold on the phone :blush:
But my friends always say that i always have a really high-pitch voice..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Just so you know, i sound like a man with a cold on the phone :blush:
> But my friends always say that i always have a really high-pitch voice..

Lol I bet my mom wanted to slap me (oh yeah it was my mom recording it) because I say Car-mel and not Cara-Mel :haha:
I hate my voice on the phone also don't worry!! Lol my mom tried playing mine back and I had to make her stop because I knew it'd make me hate it! Haha I always at aunt n not ant like most people around here! I was born and raised here but my whole family is from the east coast so that's why! Lol


----------



## Bexxx

Oooh, I really want to do this!
I've never taken a video with my webcam before haha, I'll do it in the morning when I have make up on

You're so pretty Skye :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Bexxx said:


> Oooh, I really want to do this!
> I've never taken a video with my webcam before haha, I'll do it in the morning when I have make up on
> 
> You're so pretty Skye :flower:

Yay I hope everyone that can does it :happydance: ahhh you're so sweet! I can see my tan- lol I look a bit naked though :blush: and my hair isn't done :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Alright lovelies, here's mine! Enjoy! :winkwink:
( And sorry, I look awful felafel. :[ )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMeeRgipdKA

MWAH. :kiss:
( I also don't know what my little USA dance was about. x[ )


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Alright lovelies, here's mine! Enjoy! :winkwink:
> ( And sorry, I look awful felafel. :[ )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMeeRgipdKA
> 
> MWAH. :kiss:
> ( I also don't know what my little USA dance was about. x[ )

Youre so cute :) :flower: lol I see Tori in the back!! I wanted to go grab her n steal her :haha: loovvee your dance :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

Ahh. Youtube says its "converting my video" except its been doing that foreverrrr!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Ahh. Youtube says its "converting my video" except its been doing that foreverrrr!

Yeah mine took a while too. It uploaded then had to convert if :thumbup:


----------



## birdiex

Ooooh I'm going to do mine tomorrow! I sound like a posh man, you wont enjoy it :rofl:


----------



## SabrinaB

everyone has cool accents! :( lol i've always thought Canadians don't have accents, but maybe thats just cause i'm from here :haha: i'm going to do one tomorrow after work!


----------



## Bexxx

x__amour said:


> Alright lovelies, here's mine! Enjoy! :winkwink:
> ( And sorry, I look awful felafel. :[ )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMeeRgipdKA
> 
> MWAH. :kiss:
> ( I also don't know what my little USA dance was about. x[ )

OMG, you are so cute! :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Shannon, i agree with Bex!
Also, Tori is the spitting image of you! :)


----------



## dreabae

I wanna do this, Ill post it tomorrow =D


----------



## xSarahM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIbjm3J9qnc

My face was bad today :haha:
Also, you can hear when i click and pause the recording.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIbjm3J9qnc
> 
> My face was bad today :haha:
> Also, you can hear when i click and pause the recording.

YAY!!!! Hahaha I love your accent Sarah!! Ahhh I'm jealous!! I love British accents :rofl:
now whenever I read your posts I'll think of your accent while I'm reading it :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> YAY!!!! Hahaha I love your accent Sarah!! Ahhh I'm jealous!! I love British accents :rofl:
> now whenever I read your posts I'll think of your accent while I'm reading it :haha:

Ohh, god i hate my accent! I sound so common :dohh:
If someone else from the UK, like the south does it tomorrow, you'll see a huge difference! Like if Charlotte does it, you'll understand.


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! Hahaha I love your accent Sarah!! Ahhh I'm jealous!! I love British accents :rofl:
> now whenever I read your posts I'll think of your accent while I'm reading it :haha:
> 
> Ohh, god i hate my accent! I sound so common :dohh:
> If someone else from the UK, like the south does it tomorrow, you'll see a huge difference! Like if Charlotte does it, you'll understand.Click to expand...

I'm doing mine tomorrow - I grew up in Andover, & now live in Gosport. I get the piss taken out of me for sounding posh :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol Sarah I love it!!! :) I think I sound common- but it's just because of who you're around! Great now I'm like thinking in a British accent! Haha. Paige I can't wait to hear yours! I'm imaging your accent(like I always do with people) and I'm excited to see if I'm right!


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> I'm doing mine tomorrow - I grew up in Andover, & now live in Gosport. I get the piss taken out of me for sounding posh :haha:


Haha, i cant wait to hear yours :blush:
Dya reckon i sound like Cheryl Cole?


----------



## Lucy22

I want to do this! But I have a really awful strong Irish accent :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> I want to do this! But I have a really awful strong Irish accent :haha:

AW, YEY. DO IT, PLEASE.
And in it will you say "Aoife" especially for me? :blush:


----------



## Lucy22

xSarahM said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> I want to do this! But I have a really awful strong Irish accent :haha:
> 
> AW, YEY. DO IT, PLEASE.
> And in it will you say "Aoife" especially for me? :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: Just for you Sarah :blush:
Only if my Laptop has a mic in it though, I'll have a look through and see if it has a voice recorder ;)


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> I want to do this! But I have a really awful strong Irish accent :haha:
> 
> AW, YEY. DO IT, PLEASE.
> And in it will you say "Aoife" especially for me? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha: Just for you Sarah :blush:
> Only if my Laptop has a mic in it though, I'll have a look through and see if it has a voice recorder ;)Click to expand...

Aww, yey!
I'm sure Aoife will love it! :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> I want to do this! But I have a really awful strong Irish accent :haha:

Oh my gosh yesss Lucy!! I want to hear!! I hope you've got a recorder on there!! I wanna hear an Irish accent!


----------



## xSarahM

Skye, if you do one in your best British accent, i'll do one in my best American accent?


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> Skye, if you do one in your best British accent, i'll do one in my best American accent?

That will be AMAZING, :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Skye, if you do one in your best British accent, i'll do one in my best American accent?
> 
> That will be AMAZING, :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm going for it.
Just gunna start my third attempt :blush: its harder than you might think!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skye, if you do one in your best British accent, i'll do one in my best American accent?

:rofl::rofl: I sound like an idiot but I'll do it :thumbup: I'll probably mess up a few times but i'm gonna start working on it now! Lol


----------



## Lucy22

Found the voice recorder..Recording now! :happydance:


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Skye, if you do one in your best British accent, i'll do one in my best American accent?
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I sound like an idiot but I'll do it :thumbup: I'll probably mess up a few times but i'm gonna start working on it now! LolClick to expand...

I've done it :dohh: i sound like a d*ck!
Ohh well, uploadin, it'll be ready in about 86568 hours!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Skye, if you do one in your best British accent, i'll do one in my best American accent?
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I sound like an idiot but I'll do it :thumbup: I'll probably mess up a few times but i'm gonna start working on it now! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I've done it :dohh: i sound like a d*ck!
> Ohh well, uploadin, it'll be ready in about 86568 hours!Click to expand...

Lol I'm sure I sound dumb too! I have to redo mine because I did the wrong format :dohh: trying again now!


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Skye, if you do one in your best British accent, i'll do one in my best American accent?
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I sound like an idiot but I'll do it :thumbup: I'll probably mess up a few times but i'm gonna start working on it now! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I've done it :dohh: i sound like a d*ck!
> Ohh well, uploadin, it'll be ready in about 86568 hours!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I'm sure I sound dumb too! I have to redo mine because I did the wrong format :dohh: trying again now!Click to expand...

I had to redo mine loads cause i kept saying Aluminium how i normally would.


----------



## xSarahM

Oh my gosh, this is so bad!! :rofl:
Please dont hate me, girls. I tried my hardest!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLSUwK8btK4


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Oh my gosh, this is so bad!! :rofl:
> Please dont hate me, girls. I tried my hardest!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLSUwK8btK4

Oh my gosh that was really good!! :thumbup: mines uploading- 5 more minutes!! Lol I messed up a lot and I wondered if you realized we say french fries or just fries for your "chips" so I added that in :dohh: lol I had a hard time!! Don't laugh at mine!!


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> Oh my gosh that was really good!! :thumbup: mines uploading- 5 more minutes!! Lol I messed up a lot and I wondered if you realized we say french fries or just fries for your "chips" so I added that in :dohh: lol I had a hard time!! Don't laugh at mine!!

Aha, its so hard being British, isnt it. :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh that was really good!! :thumbup: mines uploading- 5 more minutes!! Lol I messed up a lot and I wondered if you realized we say french fries or just fries for your "chips" so I added that in :dohh: lol I had a hard time!! Don't laugh at mine!!
> 
> Aha, its so hard being British, isnt it. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yessss it is!!!! :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Don't laugh at my attemt at sounding British!! :rofl: I know I sound dumb and excuse my ugliness- I didn't do much of anything today so I'm not very "done up" as I normally would be! I went back n forth a lot :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh_BGikArzc&sns=em


----------



## Lucy22

Mine is still uploading to youtube :coffee:
LO will be here by the time its finished..


----------



## xSarahM

Aw Skye, you're so cute! :haha:
You'd definitley be one posh Brit!


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> Mine is still uploading to youtube :coffee:
> LO will be here by the time its finished..

Tell me about it, it takes forever!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> Mine is still uploading to youtube :coffee:
> LO will be here by the time its finished..

Ahaha YouTube takes forever on my computer my moms iPod is faster to upload it'


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Aw Skye, you're so cute! :haha:
> You'd definitley be one posh Brit!

:rofl: you love how I make the craziest faces when I'm trying to figure out how to say it?! Hahaha. Oh jeez :blush: making me blush! LOL


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> :rofl: you love how I make the craziest faces when I'm trying to figure out how to say it?! Hahaha. Oh jeez :blush: making me blush! LOL

Definitley! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

*What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house? *I don't know *

 *What is a bubbly carbonated drink called? *Pop*

 *What do you call gym shoes? *Daps*

 *What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket? *Trolley*

 *What is the thing you change the tv channel with? *Remote*

 *Be a wizard or a vampire? *??*

 *Do you know anyone on bnb in real life? *No*

 *Do you have a phobia? If so, do you know its scientific name? *-*

Which do you say:

 *Chips or crisps? *Crisps*

 *Jam or jelly? *Jam*

 *Rubbish or trash? *Rubbish or bins*

 *Elevator or lift? *Lift*

 *Pants or trousers?* *Trousers*

 *Taxi or cab? *Taxi*

 *Mobile or cell phone? *Mobile*

you can hear my accent in this video 

https://www.youtube.com/user/NeroVipus78?blend=1&ob=5#p/a/u/0/lYU5S4f6BTU


----------



## xSarahM

sequeena said:


> *What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house? *I don't know *
> 
> * *What is a bubbly carbonated drink called? Pop*
>  *What do you call gym shoes? *Daps*
> 
>  *What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket? *Trolley*
> 
>  *What is the thing you change the tv channel with? *Remote*
> 
>  *Be a wizard or a vampire? *??*
> 
>  *Do you know anyone on bnb in real life? *No*
> 
>  *Do you have a phobia? If so, do you know its scientific name? *-*
> 
> Which do you say:
> 
>  *Chips or crisps? *Crisps*
> 
>  *Jam or jelly? *Jam*
> 
>  *Rubbish or trash? *Rubbish or bins*
> 
>  *Elevator or lift? *Lift*
> 
>  *Pants or trousers?* *Trousers*
> 
>  *Taxi or cab? *Taxi*
> 
>  *Mobile or cell phone? *Mobile*
> 
> you can hear my accent in this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/NeroVipus78?blend=1&ob=5#p/a/u/0/lYU5S4f6BTU


When i was little we called it pop :blush:


----------



## sequeena

What do you call it now? :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yours is cute!!! :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you love how I make the craziest faces when I'm trying to figure out how to say it?! Hahaha. Oh jeez :blush: making me blush! LOL
> 
> Definitley! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha I can think in a British accent- but not talk :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

I sound like a twat :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

sequeena said:


> What do you call it now? :rofl:

Just a fizzy drink :blush:
I love your accent! I like to think i do a pretty good Nessa impression from Gavin and Stacey :)


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you love how I make the craziest faces when I'm trying to figure out how to say it?! Hahaha. Oh jeez :blush: making me blush! LOL
> 
> Definitley! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I can think in a British accent- but not talk :dohh:Click to expand...

Aw, you do do a British accent really well, but its very posh. Not alot of Brits really talk like that :haha:


----------



## sequeena

xSarahM said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> What do you call it now? :rofl:
> 
> Just a fizzy drink :blush:
> I love your accent! I like to think i do a pretty good Nessa impression from Gavin and Stacey :)Click to expand...

Well if you sound like me you've got it sussed :rofl: I am tempted to do an 'oh, what's occuring?' but it's too late :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you love how I make the craziest faces when I'm trying to figure out how to say it?! Hahaha. Oh jeez :blush: making me blush! LOL
> 
> Definitley! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I can think in a British accent- but not talk :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, you do do a British accent really well, but its very posh. Not alot of Brits really talk like that :haha:Click to expand...

:dohh: what's posh?? :haha: :blush::blush:


----------



## sequeena

Skyebo said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you love how I make the craziest faces when I'm trying to figure out how to say it?! Hahaha. Oh jeez :blush: making me blush! LOL
> 
> Definitley! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I can think in a British accent- but not talk :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, you do do a British accent really well, but its very posh. Not alot of Brits really talk like that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: what's posh?? :haha: :blush::blush:Click to expand...

She means the Queens English - the accent they always use in films. Not a lot of English accents are like that :p


----------



## Lucy22

Anyone know a good wmv to youtube converter?
This is taking aaaages... :nope:


----------



## xSarahM

sequeena said:


> She means the Queens English - the accent they always use in films. Not a lot of English accents are like that :p


Yeah, esentially when we say "Posh" we think of someone who has a lot of money, went to private school, basically born with a silver spoon in their mouth. Well, to me anyway.


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> Anyone know a good wmv to youtube converter?
> This is taking aaaages... :nope:

Aww no! Is it still going? How far loaded is it?
I'm only waiting up for yours :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:dohh: like I sound stuck up?! Hahahaha that's hilarious!!! :rofl::rofl: uhmm Lucy maybe try photobucket??


----------



## Shanelley

*What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house? Toilet papering someones house. lol

&#8226; *What is a bubbly carbonated drink called? Fizzy Drink!!

&#8226; *What do you call gym shoes? Sand shoes

&#8226; *What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket? Trolley

&#8226; *What is the thing you change the tv channel with? Remote

&#8226; *Be a wizard or a vampire: Wizard

&#8226; *Do you know anyone on bnb in real life? No

&#8226; *Do you have a phobia? If so, do you know its scientific name? Spiders and heights

Which do you say:

&#8226; *Chips or crisps? Chips

&#8226; *Jam or jelly? Jam

&#8226; *Rubbish or trash? Rubbish 

&#8226; *Elevator or lift? Lift

&#8226; *Pants or trousers?* Pants

&#8226; *Taxi or cab? Taxi

&#8226; *Mobile or cell phone? Cellphone

you can hear my accent in this video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ4f45eIkqw

bahahhaa Mind the moustaches  im the shorter one :)


----------



## Lucy22

Youtubes saying it cant upload cause its in Windows Media Player and I need to convert it to something else? :wacko:
I'm computer illiterate...:growlmad:


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> :dohh: like I sound stuck up?! Hahahaha that's hilarious!!! :rofl::rofl: uhmm Lucy maybe try photobucket??

Lmao! Yeah, snotty as!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shanelle I love your accent :flower: hahaha and that video is SO random!! 
Oh shoot Lucy.. I have no idea then :shrug:
hahahaha I am *not* snotty I promise! Lol


----------



## Shanelley

Haha im a nz'r can u tell? Sorry it was the only video i had Lol.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shanelley said:


> Haha im a nz'r can u tell? Sorry it was the only video i had Lol.

I'd never heard an accent from NZ but yess it's differet then sarahs!! Lol


----------



## Lucy22

Its uploading to photobucket now..
Your a starbar Skye :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> Its uploading to photobucket now..
> Your a starbar Skye :thumbup:

Awww :hugs: I'm glad it's working!!


----------



## mariep

IM GONNNAAA MAKE ONE! AHH. No one making fun of my lameness.


----------



## Shanelley

mariep said:


> IM GONNNAAA MAKE ONE! AHH. No one making fun of my lameness.

Yess! ur turn!!!


----------



## Lucy22

Okay, here it finally is. I sound like a 6 yr old farmer :blush:
Awkwaaaard for me..:haha:

https://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g458/LucyK-88/?action=view&current=Video0002.mp4


Hearing my voice now I can see why Liam and Elena never take me seriously :haha:


----------



## missZOEEx

I notice no one from Australia has done one! boo to the aussie girls! ha.


----------



## x__amour

missZOEEx said:


> I notice no one from Australia has done one! boo to the aussie girls! ha.

Do one then! :flower:


----------



## jc_catt

Uploading mine to youtube :)


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ill do mine in a little! Ahhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## mariep

Uploading now biznatches.


----------



## jc_catt

I realized that my accent is slightly different from Skye's... lol.
It's kinda funny. We both live in California too... Weird.
OH! And Don't laugh at me :rofl: I tried with the accent.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C-fvK6hQxM


----------



## jc_catt

Oh, and I promise I don't look that bad all the time :( 
I'm all puffy from water weight.


----------



## Shanelley

U look great !!! Nice accent there jc_catt


----------



## missZOEEx

I dont know how to do ittttt!


----------



## mariep

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YII1ZuJlCU&feature=player_embedded

i sound like a weirdo and im super weird. weird huh?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: going to listen to everyones now :) I'm excited!! Zoee does your camera record videos or phone??


----------



## missZOEEx

I can't find my cameraaaa! AND I have an iPhone. so It doesnt have video, only voice recorder - but I can't get it onto here from there. :/


----------



## Shanelley

mariep said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YII1ZuJlCU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> i sound like a weirdo and im super weird. weird huh?

Lol!! Chips or crisps??
Chips... I want some chips.. 
That's what id say hahaha

Ur so pretty Marie:D


----------



## mariep

Shanelley said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YII1ZuJlCU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> i sound like a weirdo and im super weird. weird huh?
> 
> Lol!! Chips or crisps??
> Chips... I want some chips..
> That's what id say hahaha
> 
> Ur so pretty Marie:DClick to expand...

Hahaha. Well whos idea was it to put food in this thing. Make me think of chips and want them, and thank you ha. I look terrible I thought.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

missZOEEx said:


> I can't find my cameraaaa! AND I have an iPhone. so It doesnt have video, only voice recorder - but I can't get it onto here from there. :/

Booooo!! :( find it!! LOL


----------



## Shanelley

True that! I would be wanting chips if i didnt already have them. :D


----------



## mariep

Shanelley said:


> True that! I would be wanting chips if i didnt already have them. :D

Oh right, you are the one with the chips :(


----------



## missZOEEx

lol - Im trying! but its cool hearing everyone's accents. 
all you Americans sound like the people in the movies! haha.


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YII1ZuJlCU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> i sound like a weirdo and im super weird. weird huh?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I GOT A SHOUT OUT TWICE!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mariep

missZOEEx said:


> lol - Im trying! but its cool hearing everyone's accents.
> all you Americans sound like the people in the movies! haha.

what kind of movies are you watching lololololol.


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YII1ZuJlCU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> i sound like a weirdo and im super weird. weird huh?
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I GOT A SHOUT OUT TWICE!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

pshhh i was so not even talking about YOU.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ahahaha lucy I love your voice!! It's cute! LOL Jesse I've been imagining your voice so much different :dohh: same with you Marie!! Ahhh I love everyones accents!!! :happydance: 
and Jesse I probably sound different because I say some words how they say em on the east coast since my whole families from back there :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

missZOEEx said:


> lol - Im trying! but its cool hearing everyone's accents.
> all you Americans sound like the people in the movies! haha.

:rofl::rofl: from the movies?! Hahah I'm so glad I started this now I love this thread!


----------



## LovingMommy10

I promise im doing mine, as soon as MIL goes to bed so I have better internet to upload lol


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> I promise im doing mine, as soon as MIL goes to bed so I have better internet to upload lol

don't believe this girl lolol. shes just mad i didnt talk about her more in my video :D


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> I promise im doing mine, as soon as MIL goes to bed so I have better internet to upload lol
> 
> don't believe this girl lolol. shes just mad i didnt talk about her more in my video :DClick to expand...

Welllllll im bout to now soooo YOULL SEE!


----------



## jc_catt

HaHa Zoee :rofl: People in the movies. Wow. Somehow that's just really funny.
You have to do one Zoee! I want to hear an Australian accent!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Haha this looks fun! :)


----------



## missZOEEx

but it wasn't meant to be a funny comment! lol - im actually dead serious! and Marie - like.... every movie is American these days! Aus has probs produced 3 decent movies in the last 2 years. :/ I've done one.... Im just worried about uploading it to photobucket coz I have a certain amount of downloads and REALLY don't want no internet! lol... anyone have any idea how I can make the file smaller? :D


----------



## x__amour

I don't sound like a typical American, that's for sure. I sound like a bloody 3 year old stuck in a 19 years old body! :dohh:


----------



## jc_catt

Shannon, now that I see what you look like, Tori looks so much like you.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Liinkkkkk

Okk, so I messed up TWICE! :blush:
I said I didnt know anyone from BnB and I DO! My amazing friend Lisa, aka Lovingyou :hugs:
&& I DONT say mobile I say Cellphone lol Idk what I was thinking?

But ya, thats me (with messy hair) and my "accent" lol
Me and OH had a debate about which way to say caramal lol I wish I caught that on tape... :hugs:


----------



## Shanelley

it didnt work!!! nooo :(


----------



## Shanelley

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever mind :D


----------



## charlotte88

i sound like a right tit on camera haha, 
I will try and do it tomorrow though when i have a free house so no one distracts me .

But sarah is right, my accent and her accent are totally different. I live in berkshire but most of my family live in London and they all say i sound like a posh farmer haha! 

x


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm an Aussie - I swear I'll do mine, tomorrow ;) I don't want anyone to see me doing it though, that'll be embarressing haha.


----------



## emz_x

This thread is amazing :) Btw Skye, us Brits say Alumin-i-um and not Aloominum. :haha: Your accent sounded like Emily off of Friends.


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> Okay, here it finally is. I sound like a 6 yr old farmer :blush:
> Awkwaaaard for me..:haha:
> 
> https://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g458/LucyK-88/?action=view&current=Video0002.mp4
> 
> 
> Hearing my voice now I can see why Liam and Elena never take me seriously :haha:

Lucy, you have the cutest accent every! I'm so jealous.
Thank you for saying Aoife's name :blush:


----------



## abi17

Il do one tomorrow, when I came to America (Florida) they even said I sound like the queen haha do all you people from America think all Brits sit and have tea and scones with the queen or did I just meet some strange people? I have no idea why though my accent is apparently so british :-/ I don't think I have much of an accent as I was brought up in a tiny village in the middle of nowhere and then moved to Sheffield when I was 18, even in Sheffield people think I'm posh, including OHs family. I'm not but looking forward to what you lot think.


----------



## xSarahM

charlotte88 said:


> i sound like a right tit on camera haha,
> I will try and do it tomorrow though when i have a free house so no one distracts me .
> 
> But sarah is right, my accent and her accent are totally different. I live in berkshire but most of my family live in London and they all say i sound like a posh farmer haha!
> 
> x


I bet you sound so cute Charlotte!
I have family that live in London, and whenever i talk to them they put on a Geordie Accent and start going, "Well aye pet." and everything :dohh:
I'm not even a geordie!!


----------



## missZOEEx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aY8rcDmZ_I

FINALLY WORKED!
so ta da! my Australian "Accent" Although OH said I don't sound extremely "Aussie" My whole family is British... so he calls it my 'posh' aussie talk.. but I think I sound 100% australian. :D


----------



## missZOEEx

OMG! I forgot the good-bye part..... :/ sorry!


----------



## smitsusan5

ahhh i need to do one! i live in central london so sound so posh! ill do one later


----------



## Sophie1234

OMG I just made a recording on my mobile and played it back and I never actually realised how common I must sound to people haha! Im from Nottingham in the East Midlands and we do have quite a common accent :blush: (when we was on holiday once, this man came up to us and said you can tell your from nottingham lol), tend not to pronounce some letters and say eh instead of e. Plus I actually sound like a boy on this recording:shrug: Im just popping out then will upload it when I get back. 

BTW love hearing everyones voices.


----------



## lilashwee

iv made one i just need to put it up thats if people can understand what im saying lol


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> Liinkkkkk
> 
> Okk, so I messed up TWICE! :blush:
> I said I didnt know anyone from BnB and I DO! My amazing friend Lisa, aka Lovingyou :hugs:
> && I DONT say mobile I say Cellphone lol Idk what I was thinking?
> 
> But ya, thats me (with messy hair) and my "accent" lol
> Me and OH had a debate about which way to say caramal lol I wish I caught that on tape... :hugs:

Lol you said my name :happydance: im just so coooool :)
Miss Nervous Betty right there haha.


----------



## mariep

I love this thread. We should do more thread games. :D


----------



## birdiex

Ahhh! Mines uploading, my teeth look so manky & my microphone is awful, you can hear the gist of my accent but I sound like a stuffed up man :blush:

ETA: It's going to take like 100 mins to upload, and i'm going back out now so I'll try again later :kiss:


----------



## charlotte88

i have just done mine too, for some reason its cut off at the end though so it misses out like 2 quiestions at the end, im just uploading it now.

And also i have no idea why i look so fat lol. my face looks really puffy


----------



## charlotte88

Heres mine :)

https://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd448/thebeautifulaccord/?action=view&current=Movie11.mp4


----------



## xSarahM

Charlotte, i love your accent!
You definitely do not sound like you're a farmer. :haha:


----------



## charlotte88

haha, ill tell my cousins that next time i see them 

I sound like a child when i watched it back, deffinatly dont sound 22 haha 

x


----------



## xSarahM

charlotte88 said:


> haha, ill tell my cousins that next time i see them
> 
> I sound like a child when i watched it back, deffinatly dont sound 22 haha
> 
> x

At least you dont sound like a man, like me! :haha:


----------



## charlotte88

you dont sound like a man, i wish i had an accent with more character to it. And that was recognizable like you one!

x


----------



## xSarahM

charlotte88 said:


> you dont sound like a man, i wish i had an accent with more character to it. And that was recognizable like you one!
> 
> x

Oh i think my accent is soo boring! I'd love to be full on Geordie :blush: Or Essex, gotta love the Essex accent! :haha:

xx


----------



## charlotte88

oh god no not essex (no offence anyone haha)

You have a geordie accent though lol. 

Atleast with an irish, scottish, manchester, essex or geordie accent you meet someone and they are like "oh so your from........." 
No one would guess where im from just from accent haha 

xx


----------



## xSarahM

charlotte88 said:


> oh god no not essex (no offence anyone haha)
> 
> You have a geordie accent though lol.
> 
> Atleast with an irish, scottish, manchester, essex or geordie accent you meet someone and they are like "oh so your from........."
> No one would guess where im from just from accent haha
> 
> xx

To me, everyone below Yorkshire has the same accent :haha: All Londoners IMO..
Aw, Charlotte if you lived further North, like Yorkshire-ish, you'd realise im not quite a geordie. :)


----------



## Bexxx

Okay, I just made my video, but made the mistake of watching it back. My chin is basically disappearing into my neck, not a good look!
I'll upload it though, I honestly don't even think I have an accent...I'm just accent-less.

Oo, look 500 posts..I'm getting there :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

If there's another accent challenge I'll try to speak louder..
I didn't realize how quiet my voice was till I did that :blush:

I woke Liam I did it so many times..It was like 2:30am my time when I was doing it.
He was like WTF? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## LittleBoo

I proper want to do one! Living near Manchester now but more of a scouse accent than anything :p everyone's videos had me in stitches :p


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yay more videos :happydance: hahah zoee and charlotte I love your accents!!


----------



## Bexxx

edited.


----------



## xSarahM

missZOEEx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aY8rcDmZ_I
> 
> FINALLY WORKED!
> so ta da! my Australian "Accent" Although OH said I don't sound extremely "Aussie" My whole family is British... so he calls it my 'posh' aussie talk.. but I think I sound 100% australian. :D


Such a cute accent.
Sounds like you should be on one of those Fosters Adverts :blush:


----------



## princess_vix

Skyebo said:


> Don't laugh at my attemt at sounding British!! :rofl: I know I sound dumb and excuse my ugliness- I didn't do much of anything today so I'm not very "done up" as I normally would be! I went back n forth a lot :dohh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh_BGikArzc&sns=em

I'm sorry but i couldn't help but laugh :haha:
Very good HA-ha!!

I love it!!


----------



## Lucy22

I vote we do another one :flower:


----------



## princess_vix

LOL!! i should do one really but i sound like 3 in 1 kaka,farmer and posh LOL.

Plus having to much fun repeating Skye's english attempt


----------



## krys

I'm uploading mine now while I'm waiting for OH to shower :] It is taking foreverrrrrr!


----------



## krys

I look gross!!!! I apologize haha :]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9_dP7c3SE


----------



## princess_vix

aww cute!! ^^^


----------



## princess_vix

Sorry i look a prat i'd had a bath and no make-up and hair was wet LOL.
I sound a twat and tried to put on my posh voice so i didn't sound like a complete chav!
I also can not say pandemonium or whatever it is! I was shaking like a leaf recording this.
I also hesistated at people i know on babyandbump.
I've met hannah grace,_laura,and few people in other sections Nicky,jenny_wren sorry if i forgotted you :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ouk1vPP_U


----------



## missZOEEx

aw - this is such a great thread!  
I didn't know there were so many different American accents! - Although you all say Caramel and Pajamas equally as strange!  @Sarah: what's a fosters advert? haha.


----------



## xSarahM

Fosters is an "Australian" Lager, although its not even made in Australia :shrug:
Basically the advert for it here is two Australian men who sit on a beach and answer phonecalls and give people advice. You sound just like them! ..but female. :haha:


----------



## missZOEEx

oh; haha! that's funny. 
I might youtube it.


----------



## Shanelley

Okay i did the proper one. Just for u Abbigail. :D Its on my ipod so really bad quality tho :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: I love this!! I need to find another fun video game! Off to search! And I know I sounded like an idiot doing my "British accent" hahahah I tried though.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Shanelley said:


> Okay i did the proper one. Just for u Abbigail. :D Its on my ipod so really bad quality tho :)

yyyayyy:happydance:


----------



## Shanelley

LovingMommy10 said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Okay i did the proper one. Just for u Abbigail. :D Its on my ipod so really bad quality tho :)
> 
> yyyayyy:happydance:Click to expand...

It Kinda didn't work. Lol. I'll get batteries for my camera and try again.


----------



## jc_catt

HaHa, Zoee, I think I can hear what your boyfriend is talking about. 
You can tell there is a little something mixed in there.


----------



## almostXmagic

sorry to jump in on your thread but this looked fun :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8XgpFFdnRM


----------



## oOskittlesOo

almostXmagic said:


> sorry to jump in on your thread but this looked fun :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8XgpFFdnRM

Yay you say aunt and not ANT :rofl: I can't stand when people say ant. Lol.


----------



## missZOEEx

haha! you have a nice accent Jenna! :D 
I want someone from like... TEXAS to do one! lol...
do we have any Texan's - (is that what they are?) around...?


----------



## princess_vix

Skyebo said:


> :rofl: I love this!! I need to find another fun video game! Off to search! And I know I sounded like an idiot doing my "British accent" hahahah I tried though.

I meant it in a nice way :flower: xx


----------



## birdiex

Agh, 103 minutes to upload a video?! Youtube are you kidding me?!


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> Agh, 103 minutes to upload a video?! Youtube are you kidding me?!


Wow! Seriously?
Mine took 13!


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Agh, 103 minutes to upload a video?! Youtube are you kidding me?!
> 
> 
> Wow! Seriously?
> Mine took 13!Click to expand...

95 min remaining.. The video isn't very good quality either. Is it even worth it to hear how posh I sound? :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Agh, 103 minutes to upload a video?! Youtube are you kidding me?!
> 
> 
> Wow! Seriously?
> Mine took 13!Click to expand...
> 
> 95 min remaining.. The video isn't very good quality either. Is it even worth it to hear how posh I sound? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes! It is! :haha:


----------



## birdiex

Hahaha! My teeth look so manky as well, they don't look that bad front-on, it's just the camera angle making them look EXTRA wonky. They're not too bad, in real life :) I've just realised, I sound like Skye when she pretended to be english :rofl: & Those girls off made in Chelsea! I really need to chav up my voice a little bit, I'm embarrassed to be so posh :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> Hahaha! My teeth look so manky as well, they don't look that bad front-on, it's just the camera angle making them look EXTRA wonky. They're not too bad, in real life :) I've just realised, I sound like Skye when she pretended to be english :rofl: & Those girls off made in Chelsea! I really need to chav up my voice a little bit, I'm embarrassed to be so posh :rofl:

Are you calling me Chavvy!? :haha:
I'd love to have a posh british accent.


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! My teeth look so manky as well, they don't look that bad front-on, it's just the camera angle making them look EXTRA wonky. They're not too bad, in real life :) I've just realised, I sound like Skye when she pretended to be english :rofl: & Those girls off made in Chelsea! I really need to chav up my voice a little bit, I'm embarrassed to be so posh :rofl:
> 
> Are you calling me Chavvy!? :haha:
> I'd love to have a posh british accent.Click to expand...

No, I'm saying you don't sound like.. well, stuck up, like me! I'm not stuck up though, I promise! It's gone back to 95 mins now, this is useless! Tinypic won't do it either :/


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! My teeth look so manky as well, they don't look that bad front-on, it's just the camera angle making them look EXTRA wonky. They're not too bad, in real life :) I've just realised, I sound like Skye when she pretended to be english :rofl: & Those girls off made in Chelsea! I really need to chav up my voice a little bit, I'm embarrassed to be so posh :rofl:
> 
> Are you calling me Chavvy!? :haha:
> I'd love to have a posh british accent.Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm saying you don't sound like.. well, stuck up, like me! I'm not stuck up though, I promise! It's gone back to 95 mins now, this is useless! Tinypic won't do it either :/Click to expand...

I do sound a bit chavvy, but i cant help it :blush:
Have you tried photobucket?


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! My teeth look so manky as well, they don't look that bad front-on, it's just the camera angle making them look EXTRA wonky. They're not too bad, in real life :) I've just realised, I sound like Skye when she pretended to be english :rofl: & Those girls off made in Chelsea! I really need to chav up my voice a little bit, I'm embarrassed to be so posh :rofl:
> 
> Are you calling me Chavvy!? :haha:
> I'd love to have a posh british accent.Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm saying you don't sound like.. well, stuck up, like me! I'm not stuck up though, I promise! It's gone back to 95 mins now, this is useless! Tinypic won't do it either :/Click to expand...
> 
> I do sound a bit chavvy, but i cant help it :blush:
> Have you tried photobucket?Click to expand...

Yeah, for some reason, the uploader won't do anything when I select my video :cry:


----------



## birdiex

Here it is!

Again I apologise for the bad teeth, bad quality and bad face!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhYEscg9KLs

ETA: Shoot me. THE PREVIEW IS SO BAD :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:happydance: I love it Paige!!! Lol


----------



## birdiex

I'm so embarrassed about the preview haha, I look like I'm drugged :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> I'm so embarrassed about the preview haha, I look like I'm drugged :rofl:

:rofl: guess you got lucky for me then because I could only hear it I could see you!


----------



## xSarahM

Oh my days Paige! Your accent is so cute!


----------



## birdiex

Skyebo said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I'm so embarrassed about the preview haha, I look like I'm drugged :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: guess you got lucky for me then because I could only hear it I could see you!Click to expand...

Thank God, just you wait til OH gets home and sees it.. He will piss himself! :haha:



xSarahM said:


> Oh my days Paige! Your accent is so cute!

:blush: Thanks! I think I'm the only person on here that pronounced alabama Ala-baaaaah-muh rather than Ala-bah-mah :blush:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I sound so common and about 4 years old. Wade wanted to have some input. 

https://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/smartiemeup/?action=view&current=MyMovie.mp4

Took me ages to find a site to upload it to, all the 'free' ones didn't work and the rest are video only so did a PB just for you peopleeee!!!!


----------



## airbear

Ah Skye, this thread is great! It's funny how you imagine someone's accent or voice to sound a certain way but then it's so different when you hear them! It was great watching all the video's! I like how everyone thinks they're accentless! I'm the same way, I assume I don't have an accent since I sound just like everyone around me (or so I think). Anyways I loved the video's and thread!


----------



## xSarahM

SmartieMeUp said:


> I sound so common and about 4 years old. Wade wanted to have some input.
> 
> https://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/smartiemeup/?action=view&current=MyMovie.mp4
> 
> Took me ages to find a site to upload it to, all the 'free' ones didn't work and the rest are video only so did a PB just for you peopleeee!!!!


You're so Northern, i love it!
:haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

xSarahM said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> I sound so common and about 4 years old. Wade wanted to have some input.
> 
> https://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/smartiemeup/?action=view&current=MyMovie.mp4
> 
> Took me ages to find a site to upload it to, all the 'free' ones didn't work and the rest are video only so did a PB just for you peopleeee!!!!
> 
> 
> You're so Northern, i love it!
> :haha:Click to expand...

I sound like a general chav, doesn't suit my appearance at all. Going to be even worse when I pick up on the Yorkshire accent.


----------



## xSarahM

SmartieMeUp said:


> I sound like a general chav, doesn't suit my appearance at all. Going to be even worse when I pick up on the Yorkshire accent.


Haha, aww.
When i used to live in the South and used to visit back North on the train, i used to love going through Doncaster because to me, Doncaster is the bottom of the North.. Iykwim?


----------



## krys

I love how you guys say mo-bi-el!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

xSarahM said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> I sound like a general chav, doesn't suit my appearance at all. Going to be even worse when I pick up on the Yorkshire accent.
> 
> 
> Haha, aww.
> When i used to live in the South and used to visit back North on the train, i used to love going through Doncaster because to me, Doncaster is the bottom of the North.. Iykwim?Click to expand...

Yeah it's the Southern end of North. Did you have to change there, or go through it? I love West Yorkshire accent, Leeds and Huddersfield touch the spot :blush: Might get Wade to do the questions on here :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

SmartieMeUp said:


> Yeah it's the Southern end of North. Did you have to change there, or go through it? I love West Yorkshire accent, Leeds and Huddersfield touch the spot :blush: Might get Wade to do the questions on here :haha:


Yeah, on the East Coast Train you usually go through Doncaster, never changed there though.
Ohh, i love the Yorkshire Accent. It's so strange because everyone from Newcastle and above thinks i sound like im from Yorkshire, and everyone from the south thinks im from Newcastle :dohh: I love the way they say, "t" instead of "the". "I'm goin' t'shop." Ugh, marry me!


----------



## birdiex

SmartieMeUp said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> I sound like a general chav, doesn't suit my appearance at all. Going to be even worse when I pick up on the Yorkshire accent.
> 
> 
> Haha, aww.
> When i used to live in the South and used to visit back North on the train, i used to love going through Doncaster because to me, Doncaster is the bottom of the North.. Iykwim?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's the Southern end of North. Did you have to change there, or go through it? I love West Yorkshire accent, Leeds and Huddersfield touch the spot :blush: Might get Wade to do the questions on here :haha:Click to expand...

If you get him to do it, I'll try and get my OH to do it too :haha:


----------



## Sydd

Hope you don't mind me popping in... This thread is an awesome idea girls! Sad to see no-one has a West Country accent tho :wink: :flower:


----------



## xSarahM

Sydd said:


> Hope you don't mind me popping in... This thread is an awesome idea girls! Sad to see no-one has a West Country accent tho :wink: :flower:

Do a video yourself? :)


----------



## Sydd

Hmmm, I may do, or start one in WTT where I'm supposed to 'live' on here! aha If I can find the video for the Laptop I shall tho :)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

birdiex said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> I sound like a general chav, doesn't suit my appearance at all. Going to be even worse when I pick up on the Yorkshire accent.
> 
> 
> Haha, aww.
> When i used to live in the South and used to visit back North on the train, i used to love going through Doncaster because to me, Doncaster is the bottom of the North.. Iykwim?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's the Southern end of North. Did you have to change there, or go through it? I love West Yorkshire accent, Leeds and Huddersfield touch the spot :blush: Might get Wade to do the questions on here :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If you get him to do it, I'll try and get my OH to do it too :haha:Click to expand...

Wade's version. Tried to embarrass me :dohh: https://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/smartiemeup/?action=view&current=wadeo.mp4


----------



## oOskittlesOo

airbear said:


> Ah Skye, this thread is great! It's funny how you imagine someone's accent or voice to sound a certain way but then it's so different when you hear them! It was great watching all the video's! I like how everyone thinks they're accentless! I'm the same way, I assume I don't have an accent since I sound just like everyone around me (or so I think). Anyways I loved the video's and thread!

Haha I love that too!! Everyone I've talked to I've just imagined them sounding a certain way.. None of my guesses have been right though :dohh:


----------



## xSarahM

SmartieMeUp said:


> Wade's version. Tried to embarrass me :dohh: https://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/smartiemeup/?action=view&current=wadeo.mp4


:haha: I'll try to get Brad to do one when hes back, but i KNOW he'll act like a fool. :dohh:
I was just wondering how you met your OH?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

xSarahM said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Wade's version. Tried to embarrass me :dohh: https://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/smartiemeup/?action=view&current=wadeo.mp4
> 
> 
> :haha: I'll try to get Brad to do one when hes back, but i KNOW he'll act like a fool. :dohh:
> I was just wondering how you met your OH?Click to expand...

Lmao, I think he should. Men are fools anyway ;) Mental age of a prepubescent boy. 
Met him online in 2009; Mingleville. Not a dating site, but it's a social networking/forum thing.


----------



## xSarahM

SmartieMeUp said:


> Lmao, I think he should. Men are fools anyway ;) Mental age of a prepubescent boy.
> Met him online in 2009; Mingleville. Not a dating site, but it's a social networking/forum thing.

Aw, thats cool! :)


----------



## princess_vix

SmartieMeUp said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> I sound like a general chav, doesn't suit my appearance at all. Going to be even worse when I pick up on the Yorkshire accent.
> 
> 
> Haha, aww.
> When i used to live in the South and used to visit back North on the train, i used to love going through Doncaster because to me, Doncaster is the bottom of the North.. Iykwim?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's the Southern end of North. Did you have to change there, or go through it? I love West Yorkshire accent, Leeds and Huddersfield touch the spot :blush: Might get Wade to do the questions on here :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If you get him to do it, I'll try and get my OH to do it too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wade's version. Tried to embarrass me :dohh: https://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/smartiemeup/?action=view&current=wadeo.mp4Click to expand...

My god he's funny made me laugh so much :haha:
Men eh?!


----------



## birdiex

Ooooh I'll get my OH to do one tomorrow :rofl: He sounds funny, and attractive! Jealous! :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Well you girls know how to blow his head up all the more :haha: Had a right grin on his face when he asked if anyone commented on him. Does have a nice voice, I think, sounds really manly on the phone; shame it doesn't suit his Bieber look :rofl:


----------



## birdiex

SmartieMeUp said:


> Well you girls know how to blow his head up all the more :haha: Had a right grin on his face when he asked if anyone commented on him. Does have a nice voice, I think, sounds really manly on the phone; shame it doesn't suit his Bieber look :rofl:

Hahaha! My OH sounds just like me (accent-wise), but he's MUCH more gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol he's much more gorgeous<3 I love it Paige!! Hahah


----------



## we can't wait

I need to make a video! Although, I pretty much have the same accent as you, Skye... Mine's just a touch more southerny. I'll try to make one later while LO is sleeping. :thumbup:


----------



## birdiex

I'll try to get OH to do one later! :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yay yesss Kelly make one!


----------



## we can't wait

Apparently I was the accent thread killer. As soon as I posted it died. :cry:

soooo..... *BUMP!!* :D

Any new accents? We should find another one to do! I've still yet to upload my video, mostly because I did it on my phone and cant figure out why it wont let me upload... :blush: I'm also super embarrassed to upload... I'm from south east united states, & I say my words the same way as Skye, but with a drawl, if that's makes sense? Hick much? :shy:


----------



## birdiex

Poooost! I love southern accents!


----------



## AriannasMama

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/cstokes81189/th_video201108030001.jpg

sorry for looking like shit, we sorta just woke up.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AriannasMama said:


> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/cstokes81189/th_video201108030001.jpg
> 
> sorry for looking like shit, we sorta just woke up.

:happydance: yay!! Lol love it!!


Kelly where the hell is your video?


----------



## we can't wait

Not here yet. :blush: 
I have to redo it, since my phone won't upload it.:growlmad:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> not here yet. :blush:
> I have to redo it, since my phone won't upload it.:growlmad:

whatever ;)


----------



## we can't wait

Sassy pants.

:lol:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Sassy pants.
> 
> :lol:

Whatever you crazy French Canadian! :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

^ that's why i said 'it's funny you mention pants....' :haha:

Pshhh. Whatever, you French Canadian MUTT! 

:rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> ^ that's why i said 'it's funny you mention pants....' :haha:
> 
> Pshhh. Whatever, you French Canadian MUTT!
> 
> :rofl:

I know!! For a second I wondered what that that ment! That's why I called you rude!!! :haha:
why thank you.. Yes yes I am!!


----------



## we can't wait

Ohhh, I thought you said rude because of the sassy pants comment. :dohh: We need to stop having three conversations at once. :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Ohhh, I thought you said rude because of the sassy pants comment. :dohh: We need to stop having three conversations at once. :haha:

:dohh: well a little for both!! ;) 
I know WTF we're like multi-multi- taskers! :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

We're pretty amazing. :lol:

By the way, your British accent thing was hilarious! You kept giggling. :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> We're pretty amazing. :lol:
> 
> By the way, your British accent thing was hilarious! You kept giggling. :rofl:

:dohh: I couldn't help it!! I can't even come close to talking like that!! My cousin used to do it all the time for fun!


----------



## we can't wait

It was cute, because you tried so hard! I thought you did really well towards the end... but apprantly you were posh! :dohh: I'd never heard of 'posh' until this thread lol.


----------



## daydreamerx

I did one! I sound and look like a muppet so don't mind me.. & When i forget what I call carbonated drinks :dohh: I felt pressured! Anyway I don't know how to upload the video so this is the link to photobucket :) 

https://https://s1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/Scarlettsudbury/?action=view&current=Movieon2011-08-03at1916.mp4


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol it took me a while to "get into it" but I tried :blush: 

Yay a new one!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lucy22 said:


> *Okay, here it finally is. I sound like a 6 yr old farmer
> Awkwaaaard for me..*
> 
> :thumbup::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> lol - Im trying! but its cool hearing everyone's accents.
> all you Americans sound like the people in the movies! haha.
> 
> what kind of movies are you watching lololololol.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I love this!! I need to find another fun video game! Off to search! And I know I sounded like an idiot doing my "British accent" hahahah I tried though.Click to expand...
> 
> You have to much time on your hands ;) and yes yes i will add right now.. or soon hahaClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfnHHLGdj3A

Yep im a fag hahah


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yes, yes you are a fag!!! :rofl: I love it!!! All-uh-bam-uh!!! You're cute!! You do NOT look like asstits!!! I seriously loving yours Melissa!! I wanted to laugh out loud but my moms sleeping!! You're a dork for not stopping the video!! I was waiting for the Canadian "eh" but it never happened :nope: and I hate you for showing mikah!! I wanna steal him!! He's so damn cute!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

P.S. :haha: hahahahaha :haha: I interupted you!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> Yes, yes you are a fag!!! :rofl: I love it!!! All-uh-bam-uh!!! You're cute!! You do NOT look like asstits!!! I seriously loving yours Melissa!! I wanted to laugh out loud but my moms sleeping!! You're a dork for not stopping the video!! I was waiting for the Canadian "eh" but it never happened :nope: and I hate you for showing mikah!! I wanna steal him!! He's so damn cute!

Im canadian eh ;)
Now go to bed hahah.
Yeah it just didnt end..! 
Asstits :)
Ill be at your doorstep tomoro remmeber. no need to steal him!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahah I love that in the movies when you hear a bunch of americans and the Canadian dude says eh after every statement :rofl: now I'm never gonna be able to sleep!! That was amazing!! I want more video "games" to play!! Lol, they're funnn!!!!
You better be there!!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> Hahahahah I love that in the movies when you hear a bunch of americans and the Canadian dude says eh after every statement :rofl: now I'm never gonna be able to sleep!! That was amazing!! I want more video "games" to play!! Lol, they're funnn!!!!
> You better be there!!!

Didnt it look like i was packing? Lool
I know right! i say Eh , but not after every statement. lol


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

SKYE , im amazing. im starting a thread here. lol


----------



## HarlaHorse

I completely forgot about this, I was so detemined to do one :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yessss I could totally tell you were rushing to get everything together :haha: 
that's amazing!! I'm gonna call to one day just to say what's up eh? Then hang uo! :rofl: oh my gosh yessss :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

harlahorse said:


> i completely forgot about this, i was so detemined to do one :haha:

*fail!*


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> Yessss I could totally tell you were rushing to get everything together :haha:
> that's amazing!! I'm gonna call to one day just to say what's up eh? Then hang uo! :rofl: oh my gosh yessss :)

call ya tomoor ;)


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> harlahorse said:
> 
> 
> i completely forgot about this, i was so detemined to do one :haha:
> 
> *fail!*Click to expand...

I know, I know :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol i'm an idiot melissa! I just was going through my phone calender... My appt isn't until 1:50!! I thought it was at 8:50!! :rofl: I'm gonna call you afterward and bug you before my possible doula comes over!!
Skye you disapointed the godfather :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> Lol i'm an idiot melissa! I just was going through my phone calender... My appt isn't until 1:50!! I thought it was at 8:50!! :rofl: I'm gonna call you afterward and bug you before my possible doula comes over!!
> Skye you disapointed the godfather :dohh: :rofl:

Hahah, woul have been funny if you actually showed:haha:
A doula ! niceee !
Yes ill be waiting for that call :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm so glad I looked!! I'm not worried about staying up now :) :haha: 
yesss I'm gonna try to talk her into giving me a good price or finding me someone who stil Has free births to do (they have to do 3 free) :thumbup: 
aww you'll be sitting by the phone waiting ;)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> I'm so glad I looked!! I'm not worried about staying up now :) :haha:
> yesss I'm gonna try to talk her into giving me a good price or finding me someone who stil Has free births to do (they have to do 3 free) :thumbup:
> aww you'll be sitting by the phone waiting ;)

hahah i need to go to bed !
god its 1 40 am, why do i do this to myself.
im hungry....
ugh
haha
Hope u get a good price,. or free!
yesh i will wait by the phone!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I ate lucky charms before I came uo to bed :) and have peed 3- now 4- times! :haha: where's this imaginary thread you're going to start huh Melissa???? 
If I get it free I'll be in heaven! Even 150 and I'll be happy!! :)
good I'll have you waiting!!  wrapped around my finger :rofl:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

soul mates remember ? our mums think so :p


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> soul mates remember ? our mums think so :p

Duhhhh! We are soul mates!! It's bound to happen!! I PMd you!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> soul mates remember ? our mums think so :p
> 
> Duhhhh! We are soul mates!! It's bound to happen!! I PMd you!!Click to expand...

:wedding::wedding:marry me???
yes just saw!!! y didnt u txt ? lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Uhmmm yessss of course I'll marry you!! What do you think I'm gonna say no to my soul mate?!? :o 
sorry my phones plugged into the charger and i was too lazy to get up :blush:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'll do the accent challenge tomorrow if I can if anyone's interested. You all can hear my horrible Wisconsin/U.P. accent. :dohh: I'll just have to make sure that my laptop has voice on it as well as a webcam.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> Uhmmm yessss of course I'll marry you!! What do you think I'm gonna say no to my soul mate?!? :o
> 
> 
> :hugs::blush::haha::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## ashleypauline

ladies this makes me wanna do one!! i dont think anyone from the north east, usa did one yet!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I don't think so either!! Do one!


----------



## youngmommy2

O lord you would all laugh at my new york accent


----------



## ashleypauline

i will do one in the morning when i dont look like such poop lol!


----------



## amy_17

This is so funny! 

I think i have to get my liverpool accent on here lmao xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

amy_17 said:


> This is so funny!
> 
> I think i have to get my liverpool accent on here lmao xx

Yessss do it!!!


----------



## amy_17

Skyebo said:


> amy_17 said:
> 
> 
> This is so funny!
> 
> I think i have to get my liverpool accent on here lmao xx
> 
> Yessss do it!!!Click to expand...

 

Ok im going to do it! i sound awful recording things so ill say sorry now! xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

amy_17 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amy_17 said:
> 
> 
> This is so funny!
> 
> I think i have to get my liverpool accent on here lmao xx
> 
> Yessss do it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok im going to do it! i sound awful recording things so ill say sorry now! xxClick to expand...

I bet it's cute!!! :thumbup: everyone has awesome accents!


----------



## amy_17

Skyebo said:


> amy_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amy_17 said:
> 
> 
> This is so funny!
> 
> I think i have to get my liverpool accent on here lmao xx
> 
> Yessss do it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok im going to do it! i sound awful recording things so ill say sorry now! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet it's cute!!! :thumbup: everyone has awesome accents!Click to expand...



Mines not so 'awesome' its just uploading on to youtube so should be on here soon :) x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:happydance:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I keep forgetting to do one!! I'll try and do it tomorrow :D
Havnt seen any with my accent lol
xoxo


----------



## amy_17

Ahhh its takin agesss to upload! and im falling asleep! 

Ill have to try again tomorrow sorry girls! xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh, I love listening to accents... just been through all the videos!!! :lol:

I' mnot a teen mummy anymore these days but I might butt in and do one tomorrow, since you dont have any westcountry accents yet!! (If I remember!)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ju_bubbs said:


> Ooh, I love listening to accents... just been through all the videos!!! :lol:
> 
> I' mnot a teen mummy anymore these days but I might butt in and do one tomorrow, since you dont have any westcountry accents yet!! (If I remember!)

Yay add it when you can!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I could have made my own but i didnt really feel like it hahahahhahahaha

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


So i decided to edit Skyes :)
ENJOY!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9E6Dv82Uc4


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: oh my gosh!!! If I sounded like that.... I'd shoot myself!!! :rofl: hahahahah that's amazing.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I know could you imagine!!! you'd have your own type of accent!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> I know could you imagine!!! you'd have your own type of accent!

Lol I'm gonna post another accent challenge tonight! :) you better do one too.... Unless you're some sort of... Fake :o who wants to kidnap me and sell azaria on the black market!!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahahahahahhahaha :rofl: damn you caught me!!! but no i am totally gonna do one!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I KNEW IT!!!!! :wacko: hahahah you crazy women... If you really are a women that is!! Good! Lol I'm excited to do my next one.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahahaa im actually a man!!!!!!!! yeah i cant wait!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol wow you got a really girly voice... Oh no you must be using a voice changer on the phone ;)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hell yeah!!! i just squeeze my balls really hard and thats what makes me sound so girly :rofl:


----------



## Lucy22

AROluvsJMP said:


> I could have made my own but i didnt really feel like it hahahahhahahaha
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> So i decided to edit Skyes :)
> ENJOY!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9E6Dv82Uc4

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Suits ya, Skye ;) How could anyone resist your charms with a voice like that! :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Awwwhhhh that's it!!! I knew it was too good to be true! I'm over here doing some back ground checks on you ;) :rofl:
Lucy I knew you'd be jealous...


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahhahaahahaha :rofl:

Lucy!!!!!!


----------

